# Massey Ferguson runs but wont drive



## cfield (Dec 29, 2012)

I've got a 2011 massey 1540. It starts up and runs fine, but as soon as I try to put it in gear it dies. Any ideas? I primed and changed the fuel filter that made no difference. I checked the switch under the seat thinking maybe it was junk and wasnt starting because it didnt think I was on the seat. Im at a loss, I need it and the dealer doesnt open back up til wednesday. And suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## logging22 (Dec 29, 2012)

Brake on? Micro brake lock? Short in parking brake switch. What kind of tranny has it got?


----------



## Stihl-in-Ky (Dec 29, 2012)

If it is a manual tranny it may be in 2 gears at the same time will have to look in transmission if so you should be able to pry it back with a long screwdriver.


----------



## cfield (Dec 29, 2012)

Its a manual tranny. I dont think its stuck in gear cause it did it the other day and after rocking it back in forth using the power shift it finally came out of it. I thought it was a little jelled up. I can move it a lil forward and a lil backwards by using the power shift so I dont think its a brake issue.


----------



## sun64 (Dec 29, 2012)

Check the carb setting also. It may idle fine but not be getting enough fuel once it is loaded up in gear.
You should be able to remove the wire from the switch from under the seat and it will start with you off the mower.
I did to my mower as was a pain everytime i got off to revove a stick etc. A wire may be shorting out on something once it is in gear from the gear engagement. Check all the wires that they are not pinched or vibrate against anything sharp.
I know this can happen to lawnmowers with the coil stop wire.
All the best with it
Wayne


----------



## dozerdan (Dec 29, 2012)

When it did it the other day was it rite after you first started it up?
It it outside or inside. If it is outside there may be moisture that froze in the hydraulic shuttle.
Start it and let it run for about a half hour and tell me what happens then.

Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Dec 29, 2012)

sun64 said:


> Check the carb setting also. It may idle fine but not be getting enough fuel once it is loaded up in gear.
> You should be able to remove the wire from the switch from under the seat and it will start with you off the mower.
> I did to my mower as was a pain everytime i got off to revove a stick etc. A wire may be shorting out on something once it is in gear from the gear engagement. Check all the wires that they are not pinched or vibrate against anything sharp.
> I know this can happen to lawnmowers with the coil stop wire.
> ...




That tractor has a 3 cylinder Iseki turbo diesel. No Carb

Later
Dan


----------



## cfield (Dec 29, 2012)

dozerdan said:


> When it did it the other day was it rite after you first started it up?
> It it outside or inside. If it is outside there may be moisture that froze in the hydraulic shuttle.
> Start it and let it run for about a half hour and tell me what happens then.
> 
> ...



The tractor is outside. The 1st time it did it was right after the 1st cold night we had. I put some diesel 911 in it and it was fine. This most recent time it did it I changed the filter and primed it with diesel and 911. Didnt fix the problem at all. I let it run for 3 hrs today while we were working thinking it'd warm up and come out of it, nothing. Did the same thing.


----------



## deevo (Dec 29, 2012)

cfield said:


> The tractor is outside. The 1st time it did it was right after the 1st cold night we had. I put some diesel 911 in it and it was fine. This most recent time it did it I changed the filter and primed it with diesel and 911. Didnt fix the problem at all. I let it run for 3 hrs today while we were working thinking it'd warm up and come out of it, nothing. Did the same thing.



If its that new, shouldn't it still be under warranty?


----------



## Mowingman (Dec 29, 2012)

It almost has to be a safety switch problem somewhere on the machine. Where though, I don't know, as I am not familiar with that model. There is a switch somewhere telling the engine to die when you engage the trans.
Jeff


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 29, 2012)

Check your filter again.May be a Batch of bad diesel stopping up your filter.Look where your fuel line comes out of the tank also.Some tractors have a Drain cock at that line to drain out Crud.If you are running red farm Diesel some times you get a black build up in your tanks from a Bacteria that grows in the Oil.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 29, 2012)

Wait a second is your Parking brake off? If it is check the Shuttle shift Switch to see if it's stuck.


----------



## sun64 (Dec 29, 2012)

dozerdan said:


> That tractor has a 3 cylinder Iseki turbo diesel. No Carb
> 
> Later
> Dan



Sorry. 
thought he was refering to a ride on mower, thats what we call them, where you guys call them tractors.
My Massey Ferguson tractor is 75 HP and 34 inch rear rims 
I know my tractor has a switch in the gearbox where it cannot be started in any gear.
If it has a similar switch you may either want to disconnect it or bridge it out with a piecs of wire and try that .
At least then you will know if it is the switch sticking etc
Regards Wayne


----------



## cfield (Dec 29, 2012)

jughead500 said:


> Wait a second is your Parking brake off? If it is check the Shuttle shift Switch to see if it's stuck.



Yea the parking brake is off, it'll actually move 4-5 feet each time, I use the power shift n give it some gas it'll go a few feet then I gotta put it back in neutral before it dies again . I can repeat that process all day. After doing the for a few minutes I got it to come out of it the 1st time.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sounds like a fuel or Air problem to me.Excessive Smoke?Low Smoke? Normal?

The Old Fergusons were prone to getting locked in between gears.I think they may have fixed that.


----------



## les-or-more (Dec 29, 2012)

How does the oil look, we have had trouble the last couple of years with tractors manufacturing water, it took two oil fired heaters and 8hrs last winter to get a 8 speed ford thawed enough to move last winter.


----------



## cfield (Dec 29, 2012)

jughead500 said:


> Sounds like a fuel or Air problem to me.Excessive Smoke?Low Smoke? Normal?
> 
> The Old Fergusons were prone to getting locked in between gears.I think they may have fixed that.



No smoke, it runs perfect. Its gotta be a safety switch, just wish I knew which one. Thanx for everyones input I really appreciate it.


----------



## cfield (Dec 29, 2012)

les-or-more said:


> How does the oil look, we have had trouble the last couple of years with tractors manufacturing water, it took two oil fired heaters and 8hrs last winter to get a 8 speed ford thawed enough to move last winter.



All the fluids look good, one of the first things I checked. The tractor has exactly 100 hrs on it, still pretty new. It ran fine the day before. Im at a loss.


----------



## les-or-more (Dec 29, 2012)

cfield said:


> All the fluids look good, one of the first things I checked. The tractor has exactly 100 hrs on it, still pretty new. It ran fine the day before. Im at a loss.


I'm not familiar with massey's what kind of tranny is in it?


----------



## cfield (Dec 29, 2012)

les-or-more said:


> I'm not familiar with massey's what kind of tranny is in it?



Im not sure of the make buts its 8 forward 8 reverse.


----------



## djones (Dec 29, 2012)

Is there a fuse box ?? check for bad connections, do an electrical trace on the safety switches first, your owners maunal will tell you where thay all are, Is there an electrical fuel shut off near the injector pump ?? Check all connections, new units have the tendency to come loose.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 29, 2012)

Double check your engine oil level.Kind of sounds like low oil level shutdown.Heard of a lot of that on Diesel Trucks (Power Strokes).Since you have a 2011 Tractor they may be upgraded to do the same thing.opcorn: Just a Little bit low in your 40hp 3 cylinder may make a difference.

Looks like a 1.5L 
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/003/8/6/3863-massey-ferguson-1540-transmission.html


----------



## sun64 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jughead500 may be right. 
Pull the fuel line off the primer pump or wherever it goes , turn on the fuel tap and see how much diesel comes out of the fuel line.
I had a hire diesel welder once that hardly ran. I used an oxy / acetylene torch, the oxy jet to blow into the fuel line as no compressor where I was. Sure enough you could hear the crud come out.
With your cold temps, some crud may have half solidified around the suction outlet.
It may give it enough diesel to start but is insufficient when under load ( in gear )
When it is running, can you rev it up ?
Hope you sort it out
Wayne


----------



## cfield (Dec 31, 2012)

I called the dealer this morning and explained what was going on, without even hesitating he said "seat safety switch is frozen", he said I could either bypass it or take the seat off and bring it inside to warm up. So I ran down to the jobsite snd took the seat off. Its by the fire now, I got my fingers crossed this works!


----------



## cfield (Dec 31, 2012)

Very happy to say it worked! Can't believe it was that simple! Thanks for everyones suggestions, I definetly learned a few things.


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 31, 2012)

Thats what the dealer is there for.


----------



## deevo (Dec 31, 2012)

cfield said:


> I called the dealer this morning and explained what was going on, without even hesitating he said "seat safety switch is frozen", he said I could either bypass it or take the seat off and bring it inside to warm up. So I ran down to the jobsite snd took the seat off. Its by the fire now, I got my fingers crossed this works!



See told you so! lol! Glad it worked out and your back in action!


----------

